# Failed CA journeyman license



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

Nope, not legal, sorry about your test. You can get your trainee status through WECA and sign up for online classes until you get things figured out. Should only cost you about $125 or so for classes then whatever your paperwork costs. Not the end of the world bro, just take it again and pass. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Mdelectrician (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I find it crazy I have a journeyman license through another state and graduated the same electrical program they have out here but they won't let me have a trainee card? Wtf!


----------



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

Mdelectrician said:


> Thanks for the reply. I find it crazy I have a journeyman license through another state and graduated the same electrical program they have out here but they won't let me have a trainee card? Wtf!


Its been awhile for me but I don't think you can have the trainee card unless you're actively taking classes. They figure when you're done with classes you'll get your j card.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I just took that test too. I passed, but it was a lot harder than I thought it was going to be. I am a C-10 since 1989, but a possible employer needed it, even for the interview I was warned that they made it really hard.

Tip, make flash cards with all the Code article numbers , and what they are about. This speeds up the time it takes to find the answers. Hard part was, it was none of the things I studied.


----------



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

I thought the c10 test was a helluva lot easier than the j man test!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Manbearpig said:


> I thought the c10 test was a helluva lot easier than the j man test!


It was !!! When did you take yours ?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

One of these days I'm going to get my California license but I don't feel like looking up the requirements, can somebody summarize for me? :thumbup:


----------



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

dronai said:


> It was !!! When did you take yours ?


I just got the c10 about a year ago and took the j man about 7 years ago. The c10 was easier because it was a lot of law which to me was more common sense. The trade portion was a joke. The j man test is 100% code, and even though its open book, its a big book!!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Required - 8000 hours of work for an electrical contractor installing, constructing or maintaining electrical systems covered by the National Electrical Code. The 8000 hours must consist of work in *two or more of the following areas*, and the maximum number of hours in a particular area that may be counted toward the 8000 hours total are as follows:
*Category*
*Maximum credit hours*​Troubleshooting and Maintenance 1500 
Finish Work and Fixtures 600 
Fire/Life Safety, Nurse Call 600 
Industrial Wiring6000 
Voice Data and Video Installation1500 
Underground Conduit Installation750 
Stock Room and Material Handling300 
Residential Writing3000 
Commercial Wiring6000 
*Total credit hours**8000*
*Required minimum hours *


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

dronai said:


> Required - 8000 hours of work for an electrical contractor installing, constructing or maintaining electrical systems covered by the National Electrical Code. The 8000 hours must consist of work in *two or more of the following areas*, and the maximum number of hours in a particular area that may be counted toward the 8000 hours total are as follows:
> *Category*
> *Maximum credit hours*​Troubleshooting and Maintenance 1500
> Finish Work and Fixtures 600
> ...


I've got 8000 apprentice hours and 4000+ journeyman hours.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

erics37 said:


> One of these days I'm going to get my California license but I don't feel like looking up the requirements, can somebody summarize for me? :thumbup:


 
Hey Eric, thanks for the flash card idea !! I don't think I would have found the chapters without that idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

dronai said:


> Hey Eric, thanks for the flash card idea !! I don't think I would have found the chapters without that idea. :thumbsup:


S**t dude I still can't find the chapters!


----------



## Mdelectrician (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah didn't think the questions were hard but I just think I took too long finding each one. I swear if I had 30 min more I would have passed and gotten to look up the last ones that I kinda guessed on rather then looking them up. As far as the WECA online classes has anyone taken these and if so what's it like. I am willing to do whatever to be legal working here. My boss is paying me little under journeyman wages bc he looked at resume and realized I have enough experience to be making more than a trainee. Not looking forward to hearing **** from guys at work about not passing. Might be the worst part about not passing lol.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I think the failure rate is 50% now ! it used to be 65% 

At the mantenance job interview for a PW job, about 3 good electro/mechanics got let go, until they pass the test,and all of them failed !!

I had answered only 40 questions halfway thru ! so I just started moving. I finished with 14 min. to go ! I thought I failed for sure. You only get 2 1/2 min per question.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Use this http://www.electrician2.com/practice_tests/rvframehol.htm and make the flash cards.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Got a 68% - yep every one does - they scale - or at least they used to.

Also, powers to be will deny it, but I have heard that it also depends on the economy. they don't want too many licenses out there with no work for them.:whistling2:

Skeptic? i am. After 28 yrs and seeing pass/fail rates- i tend to believe it.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

leland said:


> Got a 68% - yep every one does - they scale - or at least they used to.
> 
> Also, powers to be will deny it, but I have heard that it also depends on the economy. they don't want too many licenses out there with no work for them.:whistling2:
> 
> Skeptic? i am. After 28 yrs and seeing pass/fail rates- i tend to believe it.


 
Yeah I was thinking that too. Thats why there making it so hard.


----------



## Mdelectrician (Nov 16, 2011)

When u get 70 out of a 100 you think you passed.. Not so much! That's a 68% to them


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Mdelectrician said:


> When u get 70 out of a 100 you think you passed.. Not so much! That's a 68% to them




Keep yur' chin up 'Sport'!! 

May be a blessing- they are weird on the 'left coast'.


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

Mdelectrician said:


> When u get 70 out of a 100 you think you passed.. Not so much! That's a 68% to them


I don't know how much I believe that, but quite a few guys I worked with got 67-69%. I took it in 07 and everyone told me I would fail, so I studied and passed the first try. 

Just familiarize your self with the sections. I paid for an online deal through delmar where I could take practice test, it was around $100 and you can use it for a year. I didn't get any of the same questions on the test, but I got a lot better navigating through the code book. 

When you take it again I would recommend going through and answering all the questions you know first, then go back and answer the ones you know will not waste much time finding. It makes it easier when you know you have all the questions you know answered and you can spend more time finding the ones you don't know.

I am sure you will be more prepared the second time and you should have no problem passing.

good luck


----------



## kroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry, thats a negative. You either need to be a trainee or in an apprenticeship. There are no electrician cops running around and I've only been asked to show my JW card once by an inspector. But if you are running with the big dogs most contractors won't touch you due to various liability issues etc. Get more detailed info at 'State of California Division of Apprenticeship Standards' It's not too easy to get, sorry.


----------



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

I had a buddy do the WECA online classes. They were like $25 a pop, and from what I saw, pretty mindless. He sad he would sit down on a saturday and bang out 5 of them, get his certificates, and keep his trainee status. I think that's the best way to go, just so you can work until you take the test again, which you will pass:thumbsup:


----------



## Mdelectrician (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah think I'm going with the WECA classes.. And Dirt- no need to lie here bud. I can post a picture of it later. The computer screen said I got 70 out of 100 so I was like how the hell is that not a passing score. Than it breaks it down into percentages for each category. And actually it says I got a 68.7%?? I asked the lady at the testing place and she said call this number and ask. I think it will just be a waste of time. I'd rather pass with a 80 and up and not barely pass


----------



## Mdelectrician (Nov 16, 2011)

And knowing sections and all is fine and all but some of them are long aka. 250 grounding and bonding. I was using the index in the back and looking for key words in the question.. Not the way to go?


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

Mdelectrician said:


> Thanks for the reply. I find it crazy I have a journeyman license through another state and graduated the same electrical program they have out here but they won't let me have a trainee card? Wtf!


i believe you need to be a state indentured apprentice to get the card
in california as an apprentice.... and if you can document the hours,
you just need to pass the test for journeyman.

easiest way is one of the "pass or don't pay" mills that let you log on
to sample tests and just keep doing them nonstop till your average
gets up to 80% or so, then go in and take the test.

once you have the JW license, there are continuing credits you have
to get to keep it active, but if you don't let it lapse, you never have
to retest... just got mine in the mail a couple weeks back, good to
mar, 2015

and without the card, no C-10 can hire you... they get caught, and
aside from the civil liability, their contractors license is at risk.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

the jman cert test in ca was easy. all you have to be able to do is look up things in the code book. ANY electrician should know how to do that. I passed mine early last year first try. if you dont pass, it doesnt mean anything other than you need to just learn how the code book works, and how to properly read it. it has NOTHING to do with your on the job skills or knowledge.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

erics37 said:


> One of these days I'm going to get my California license but I don't feel like looking up the requirements, can somebody summarize for me? :thumbup:


stop trollin :brows:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

erics37 said:


> I've got 8000 apprentice hours and 4000+ journeyman hours.


just a puppy:whistling2:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

So, I'm on my phone and cannot figure out how to post a new thread so I found this was the closest I could find to the topic I was going to post so..

I am studying for my C-10 and I am curious if any of you that have taken the C-10 trade exam can tell me what the differences are between the tests as far as content? I know there are more questions, but do they concentrate more on a certain tye of questions or something?

What kind of study material can I use for the business end?

Thanks.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

electrictim510 said:


> So, I'm on my phone and cannot figure out how to post a new thread so I found this was the closest I could find to the topic I was going to post so..
> 
> I am studying for my C-10 and I am curious if any of you that have taken the C-10 trade exam can tell me what the differences are between the tests as far as content? I know there are more questions, but do they concentrate more on a certain tye of questions or something?
> 
> ...


Bump..?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Mdelectrician said:


> Thanks for the reply. I find it crazy I have a journeyman license through another state and graduated the same electrical program they have out here but they won't let me have a trainee card? Wtf!


Welcome to Kalifornia. This kind of mishap is why businesses are leaving California. I dunno, I don't live there but if what you are saying is true, that's just plain stupid.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> So, I'm on my phone and cannot figure out how to post a new thread so I found this was the closest I could find to the topic I was going to post so..
> 
> I am studying for my C-10 and I am curious if any of you that have taken the C-10 trade exam can tell me what the differences are between the tests as far as content? I know there are more questions, but do they concentrate more on a certain tye of questions or something?
> 
> ...


Try this.press the button on the top right hand side with the arrow in it go to the third page and you will see the new thread box


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

erics37 said:


> S**t dude I still can't find the chapters!


I saw an ad on the Internet for a company that sells special tabs for the code books. seemed like a good idea.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> Bump..?


How are you posting the smillies from the phone app??:blink:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> How are you posting the smillies from the phone app??:blink:


Just pressed : then ) lemme see if I can make :lol:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> Just pressed : then ) lemme see if I can make :lol:


What did you press?


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> What did you press?


If you look at the interface that pops up for smilies on the pc version it shows what each smiley code is. I just remembered that the laughing one was : l o l : no spaces of course


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

electrictim510 said:


> Just pressed : then ) lemme see if I can make :lol:


Sorry to butt in here, but..
Tim you should just order the materials, and study from home.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Try this.press the button on the top right hand side with the arrow in it go to the third page and you will see the new thread box


Mine doesn't have the arrow. I'm on Sprint with the 'Epic 4g' which is far from epic. :lol:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

dronai said:


> Sorry to butt in here, but..
> Tim you should just order the materials, and study from home.


I have the materials from the jman test I've been studying. Not sure what more the c-10 one will have. If it is totally different then its worth the investment. I have no idea what the business side is going to look like.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> Mine doesn't have the arrow. I'm on Sprint with the 'Epic 4g' which is far from epic. :lol:


I'm just trying to figure out how you guys are posting the smillies on the app because they don't show on mine posting from the app...:blink:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how you guys are posting the smillies on the app because they don't show on mine posting from the app...:blink:


It won't show on the app but you can still post smiles from the app, just can't see it yourself unles you're not on the app. 

:ninja: ? :scooter: :tank: :gunsmilie:


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

Mdelectrician said:


> So angry with myself at the moment. Got a 68%. Been out of the game for while doing Solar and lighting retrofits. Pisses me off Bc I got a 98% on the MD one. I recently got a job out here and my boss wanted me to send in application for my trainee card while I waited to take test. Paperwork came back and said it was denied Bc I was not currently enrolled even though I sent in all paperwork saying I graduated through ABC. Am I legal to be working in CA at the moment?!?


I have my California General Electricians certification but I wasn't aware they had licenses unless you are of course a union guy or a contractor....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dronai said:


> I just took that test too. I passed, but it was a lot harder than I thought it was going to be. I am a C-10 since 1989, but a possible employer needed it, even for the interview I was warned that they made it really hard.
> 
> Tip, make flash cards with all the Code article numbers , and what they are about. This speeds up the time it takes to find the answers. Hard part was, it was none of the things I studied.


I thought the C-10 was like a masters license doesn't that meen that you have to have a journeymans license first?:blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> It won't show on the app but you can still post smiles from the app, just can't see it yourself unles you're not on the app.
> 
> :ninja: ?


Okay but when you are posting from the app where are the smilies so you can include them in your posts...?:blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> I thought the C-10 was like a masters license doesn't that meen that you have to have a journeymans license first?:blink:


I don't think so. They're dfferent licenses andhave different requirements.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Okay but when you are posting from the app where are the smilies so you can include them in your posts...?:blink::laughing::laughing:


Can't that I know of. I use from memory or I look at my ipad version to check. :sorcerer: :tt2:


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

dronai said:


> I think the failure rate is 50% now ! it used to be 65%
> 
> At the mantenance job interview for a PW job, about 3 good electro/mechanics got let go, until they pass the test,and all of them failed !!
> 
> I had answered only 40 questions halfway thru ! so I just started moving. I finished with 14 min. to go ! I thought I failed for sure. You only get 2 1/2 min per question.


Come on, I found it really easy I got a ninety. I think I studied a lot though. I have to start working on my continuing ed.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

eutecticalloy said:


> Come on, I found it really easy I got a ninety. I think I studied a lot though. I have to start working on my continuing ed.


But when did you take it ?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> Can't that I know of. I use from memory or I look at my ipad version to check. :sorcerer: :tt2:


How..:laughing::laughing


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> How..:laugh ing::laugh ing::001_un sure::001_un sure


This is what the smiles look like, just take the spaces out and that's what you're tying when you press a smilie. I'm just doing it manually. :thumbup: is :thumb up: without the space. :jester: try it on the pc version and it wil show up too.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> I don't think so. They're dfferent licenses andhave different requirements.


For example in my state a master license you can only get after you hold your journeyman license for one year and you have to have both to work on your own with employees.:laughing:_:blink:_


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> For example in my state a master license you can only get after you hold your journeyman license for one year and you have to have both to work on your own with employees.


Not here. My boss never took a journeyman test, actually none of my previous bosses did either. I'm guessing Cali doesn't for whatever reason.

Isn't a masters saying you have experience in all res, comm and ind?I don't have mine


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

eutecticalloy said:


> Come on, I found it really easy I got a ninety. I think I studied a lot though. I have to start working on my continuing ed.


I got a 90 too. I took my in 2007 and I think the testing company has changed so I would guess the test has changed also.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> Not here. My boss never took a journeyman test, actually none of my previous bosses did either. I'm guessing Cali doesn't for whatever reason.


Every state has different rules.

This is what I see when posting from the app.

Can you take a screen shot of yours ?

Maybe you have an updated version.


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I thought the C-10 was like a masters license doesn't that meen that you have to have a journeymans license first?:blink:


There was a long time when there was no such thing as a state issued journeyman's license in california. I first heard of it in 2003 when i first got into the trade. They started cracking down around 06-07 saying everyone needed one. The contractors state license board has been around a long time and you have to have a c-10 electrical contractors license to do contract electrical work. So if now if you are a licensed contractor working for yourself you don't need a journeyman's license. My boss has 40+ guys and doesn't have a journeyman's card. 

It is two separate departments that issue the licenses. I would bet you could qualify for your C-10 contractors license if you could prove your experience and get you contractors license with out ever having your journeyman's card today. It is a wonderful screwed up state we live in.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Masters doesn't exist in CA. You have a trainee card (apprentice), a general certification (journeyman), or a C-10 (contractor). They are from two different authorities.

As far as CEUs go, they are only required for journeyman holding the state cert. The easiest and fastest way to get your 32 hours is from ECC (castatetests.com). Not the best curriculum, but it is fast to breeze through. So far I've earned 20 hours for about 6 hours of my time. Cheap too. I am a returning student and it only cost me $200.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Every state has different rules.
> 
> This is what I see when posting from the app.
> 
> ...


Don't know how to take screenshots.  I did find out that a button on my phone was used for more than just show though. :lol:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> Masters doesn't exist in CA. You have a trainee card (apprentice), a general certification (journeyman), or a C-10 (contractor). They are from two different authorities.
> 
> As far as CEUs go, they are only required for journeyman holding the state cert. The easiest and fastest way to get your 32 hours is from ECC (castatetests.com). Not the best curriculum, but it is fast to breeze through. So far I've earned 20 hours for about 6 hours of my time. Cheap too. I am a returning student and it only cost me $200.


and a resi cert..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> Don't know how to take screenshots.  I did find out that a button on my phone was used for more than just show though. :lol:


To take a screen shot press the off button and the open button at the same time you will here the camera sound then you can post that picture.:thumbsup:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> To take a screen shot press the off button and the open button at the same time you will here the camera sound.


Looking for the open button. Your phone is about to die. :blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> Looking for the open button. Your phone is about to die. :blink:


It just did right in the middle of a post....:laughing:

The open button is at the bottom of your phone in the middle.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> It just did right in the middle of a post....:laughing:
> 
> The open button is at the bottom of your phone in the middle.


Not on mineses..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> Not on mineses..


You have an iphone ? or droid?:blink:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> You have an iphone ? or droid?:blink:


Droid. I know I know but Sprint didn't have an iphone until after I signed on for a year. Sprnt wanted less of a deposit for my no credit having arse. :lol:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> Droid. I know I know but Sprint didn't have an iphone until after I signed on for a year. Sprnt wanted less of a deposit for my no credit having arse. :lol:


Cool on the iphone that is the home button//not the open button..:whistling2::laughing:


----------

